# Casanova's Getting his Hair Chopped Off



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, Casanova is like a fur producing factory, and I just think he (and I) would be happier if the winter sweaters and coats weren't matting his hair all the time...

I think I want the body in a puppy cut, with the topknot left intact, the head trimmed straight across in a bob at same length as ears, tail left long, legs medium length...

Just to make sure I tell the groomer the right thing, here are some last-minute questions:

1. Can I ask the groomer to scissor cut his body short, or does she need to use clipper? Does the clipper make hair texture worse? 
2. Should the topknot hair be trimmed if to be left long?
3. Should the tail be trimmed if to be left long? 
4. What happens in the back of the head between the topknot hair and the rest of the puppy cut? Is it just long and then short? How far back in the head should the hair be left long? i.e. just past the ears?
5. How long can the leg hair be where it won't mat in clothes? (in inches)
6. How many inches is good to start off with in a puppy cut? I don't want it really really short, but I don't want it to mat. 

Is this head bob cut too girly for a boy??  I'm really nervous. Can we do this? I'm scared he will look bad with this...We've never cut his hair before...except for my PMS incident...I hope I don't get cold feet and cancel the appointment today...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sophia! WHAT? You're leaving me here all alone to figure out how to care for this type of hair?!!!! :w00t: 

....errrrr....I don't blame you one bit, LOL....  


My advice is to be sure and take a picture of a malt in that cut. I've found that a picture is worth a thousand words. 

.....and I'm sooo jealous that Cas will be wearing cute sweaters, etc.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 5 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847578


> Sophia! WHAT? You're leaving me here all alone to figure out how to care for this type of hair?!!!! :w00t:[/B]


You know, Pat, if I had a show dog like Ava, I would happily leave it long. Honestly, I don't want to cut his hair. :smcry: However, I also don't feel like de-matting it any more. :smpullhair: What to do.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes I would scissor cut so as not to damage the hair. Perri's groomer uses thinning shears to do trims so it looks more natural and blended. My big piece of advice is to be the for the main part of the cut. Once she just cuts the big amount of hair, be there while she is fine tuning so you can direct, and see how short you want to go.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Definitely scissor cut, and be careful about the topknot. CeeCee makes a gorgeous shorter topknot, but only because she has a thicker texture of hair. Our Bonnie Dogs have a lot of hair but it is finer and silkier and the top know when cut, just falls over somewhat. Cut his topknot some but enough to achieve what you have now. Just cut the body shorter and leave the legs and tail longer with the head hair cut straight across and longer. The main thing you want is the body shorter so he can wear clothes without all the mats. It is a very hard decision.......I know. Good luck with your decision Sophia!!!

Did I send you Susan's dogs haircut? They are from CeeCee's Breeder and their hair has a thicker texture so leave the hair longer on top of the head. She was a member of SM, so I don't think she will mind me showing everyone!!! Miss her on here!!

[attachment=58074:Bentley_2.JPG]

[attachment=58075:Brighton_1.JPG]


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh boy! I bet you are nervous Sophia! Seriously though....Casanova will look great cut shorter and hair always grows back. It really is easier for dressing when their coat is shorter. I tell my grommer to keep Benny's head in a bob. My siggy shows 2 grooms ago. I currently have his bangs shorter but I have that round face/bob on him. As for the body....I think the others have made great suggestions. 

Don't chicken out. Cas will look great! Don't worry!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!! :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Can I ask the groomer to scissor cut his body short, or does she need to use clipper? Does the clipper make hair texture worse? You can, but not all groomers are that skilled to scissor a silky coat well. If you are keeping him clipped down, then the clippers are fine. They don't permanently change the texture, you just have to scissor off the ends as it grows out. 
2. Should the topknot hair be trimmed if to be left long? Your preference
3. Should the tail be trimmed if to be left long? Your preference...I would at least have it trimmed off the ground
4. What happens in the back of the head between the topknot hair and the rest of the puppy cut? Is it just long and then short? How far back in the head should the hair be left long? i.e. just past the ears? It should be blended from head to body. 
5. How long can the leg hair be where it won't mat in clothes? (in inches) Depends on the dog
6. How many inches is good to start off with in a puppy cut? Try 2-3 inches


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847587


> Cut his topknot some but enough to achieve what you have now. Did I send you Susan's dogs haircut? [attachment=58074:Bentley_2.JPG]
> [attachment=58075:Brighton_1.JPG][/B]


Dianne, thanks for the picture and advice! I will be sure to leave the topknot longer. Do you think this length leg hair would still mat in clothes?

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 5 2009, 09:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847593


> Don't chicken out. Cas will look great! Don't worry!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!! :wub:[/B]


Tammy, thanks so much for the support! I hope I don't chicken out. :faint:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I Feel your pain i tried so hard to get demi long but it was too much work with the 3 and she mats so easily but my groomer uses the comb shaver attachment and trims it down and scissors afterward. I really like her hair this way with the face in bob and long tail - I like the legs short as well as those seem to matt easy too and harder to maneuver in brushing. I think she is happier now but i still want one day to have her long and i was almost there but with working alot i just could not keep up with brushing needed. 

this was as far as i got lol but she was a mess 










here is a good length not too short 










or you could go longer here 










this is the shortest she ever was


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

I completely understand - I did the same thing with Chloe a few months ago. I brought in a picture of how I wanted her face and ears cut, told them to cut her body shorter, not to touch the tail, and leave the legs a little longer. They cut her TAIl!!!!!! So I took matters into my own hands and bought grooming scissors and have been grooming Chloe myself. I am leaving her face/ears in a nice length bob, shorter on the body, and longer legs. 

I'm so happy I did it, because now I can dress her up all I want without all of the mats. I miss her long hair and so does hubby, but it's easier on all of us not having to deal with those mats.

I love Casanova's hair - he's gorgeous - but he'll still be a very handsome guy with his new haircut :wub: I can't wait to see pictures! Don't chicken out - you'll be happy you did it!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, I just love all these pictures of your baby's haircuts!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 5 2009, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847602


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847587





> Cut his topknot some but enough to achieve what you have now. Did I send you Susan's dogs haircut? [attachment=58074:Bentley_2.JPG]
> [attachment=58075:Brighton_1.JPG][/B]


Dianne, thanks for the picture and advice! I will be sure to leave the topknot longer. Do you think this length leg hair would still mat in clothes?

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 5 2009, 09:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847593


> Don't chicken out. Cas will look great! Don't worry!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!! :wub:[/B]


Tammy, thanks so much for the support! I hope I don't chicken out. :faint:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, go shorter on the legs and longer on the face and top knot.......just wanted to show you the overall look.....also scissor the body and leave a little longer since it is going to be colder...........


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: WOW, I can't believe you're cutting his hair. I do understand though & I know he's going to look awesome in a cute short do. I hope you have a fantastic groomer & get the look you are going for. Take lots of pictures with you & if you can,be right there to "direct". Good luck.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki is in a puppy cut with short ears and no topknot, sort of like a bob. The groomer scissors her hair. I'd love to grow Nikki's hair out to full coat, as she has nice hair, but I can't keep up with it, and she's happy with her puppy cut as far as I know.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I think Krystal has a beautiful coat. But playing with Lexie, she constantly mated. Krystal was cut in a puppy cut last week. :brownbag: SO much easier on her and me. :chili: PLUS she is more outgoing LOL. It is like she is FREE. My groomer made the comment that usually when she finishes with her she sits there like a princess. This time after she cut her when she put her down, she began immediately playing with her bichons. :hump: :aktion033: 

Love it....


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

You're so brave. Casanova has such beautiful hair but then I know what you mean about dematting. I broke down and had the groomer trimmed down Raine's hair 2 months ago after growing it out for 9 months. She has cottony hair and matted so easily. I asked the groomer to keep the length at just about 1 3/4-2" all over and about 3/4" on the legs. We kept the top knot and the ears. Face and tail got trimmed a bit and the tummy was shaved. I think she uses scissors on the back and side and clipper for the tummy. Raine's much easier to groom now and when we were away on vacation she came back with only minor matting. Good luck with whatever you decide and would love to see pictures. Casanova will always be handsome! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 5 2009, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847621


> :shocked: WOW, I can't believe you're cutting his hair. I do understand though & I know he's going to look awesome in a cute short do. I hope you have a fantastic groomer & get the look you are going for. Take lots of pictures with you & if you can,be right there to "direct". Good luck.[/B]


Your WOW has me :faint: :faint: :faint: Well, the groomer is coming to my house...I'm not leaving her side even to put out a fire...She's a new one, though. 

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 5 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847648


> You're so brave. Casanova has such beautiful hair but then I know what you mean about dematting. I broke down and had the groomer trimmed down Raine's hair 2 months ago after growing it out for 9 months. She has cottony hair and matted so easily. I asked the groomer to keep the length at just about 1 3/4-2" all over and about 3/4" on the legs. We kept the top knot and the ears. Face and tail got trimmed a bit and the tummy was shaved. I think she uses scissors on the back and side and clipper for the tummy. Raine's much easier to groom now and when we were away on vacation she came back with only minor matting. Good luck with whatever you decide and would love to see pictures. Casanova will always be handsome! :wub:[/B]


Thanks for all the measurements and the support. I'm feeling more and more bok bok bok as time goes on...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bawk bawk bawk! LOL! I think you will love it. It saves so much time grooming and dematting
as well as easier on Casnova. I bet he will show you how he loves it too. I'd have it clippered
like JMM said. Scissor cuts take great precision and silky soft hair shows every chop. Just make
sure the ears are cut a tad longer than the face so when he perks his ears they are the same
length. Usually the ears go down while being groomed and it's easy to cut them too short
because of this.

Think of all the great clothes he can wear now worry free!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't cut his hair  His long hair is so pretty! I LOVE LOVE full coats on Yorkies and Maltese (and shih tzus)...Rylie was shaved when I got him 2 years ago and is now to the ground and I can't imagine cutting it. They just look so beautiful with long hair.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 5 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847711


> Don't cut his hair  His long hair is so pretty! I LOVE LOVE full coats on Yorkies and Maltese (and shih tzus)...Rylie was shaved when I got him 2 years ago and is now to the ground and I can't imagine cutting it. They just look so beautiful with long hair.[/B]


Oh no! :shocked: I do like his long hair. How do you keep their hair from matting when you put sweaters and coats on them?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we let the groomer do clippers on Hunter's body as we don't find that it does too much damage to the ends and every 6 weeks those ends are trimmed off! We keep his face in a short bob - the long bob with the beard we just didn't like and it still tended to mat under his collar and some of the shirts so we have it cut just below his jaw bone line. Legs and tail are a personal preference, I just have the tail trimmed with scissors IF it it looks messy after blowdrying and any dematting and his legs are kept short in the summer (easier to see ticks) and a little longer in the winter.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Don't fret - Casanova is a stunning dog and will still be stunning in a puppy cut.

Tobi got done today and I am thrilled. I went for heini's type body cut as I love his look. I also wanted heini's face cut but she has left more of his beard, and he looks great so I can wait til next time.

Remember the hair grows back REAL fast, and all the time you free up from grooming - you get to play. I've spent this evening playing with tobi and have no regrets!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 5 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847714


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 5 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847711





> Don't cut his hair  His long hair is so pretty! I LOVE LOVE full coats on Yorkies and Maltese (and shih tzus)...Rylie was shaved when I got him 2 years ago and is now to the ground and I can't imagine cutting it. They just look so beautiful with long hair.[/B]


Oh no! :shocked: I do like his long hair. How do you keep their hair from matting when you put sweaters and coats on them?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't usually put sweaters on Rylie...I do think it's hard to put sweaters on dogs in full coat. Maybe if you found a sweater that fit loose..i don't know. The sweaters rub their hair and tangle it. I do put hoodies (love the juicy couture hoodies), shirts, and coats on Rylie though and those aren't ever a problem..other than he tends to get more pee on his hair when he wears certain items of clothing. But so far as matting goes..he hardly ever gets any. Maybe a tangle occasionally but nothing difficult for me to brush out real quick. Rylie has a thick modified silk coat...i just brush out completely before dressing and then always brush right after undressing. 

I read a little article that Oscar Newman wrote about dressing dogs in full coats before..might give you some helpful tips...here it is:

Lovers of long-haired pooches, listen up. I’m all too familiar with your dilemma of your fur babies coat tangling after wearing an outfit, to the point where you almost dread putting one on your baby. I’m a lover of Yorkies --- long-haired, show-coated Yorkies, so I know the challenge. I have a few guidelines, which has helped me tremendously with my Yorkie baby, Violet. 

Rule # 1: Keep the coat clean, shiny, and static-free. Hopefully, you already use a good conditioner when bathing your pooch. Then before blow-drying, use a conditioning spray designed to smooth and moisturize. After the spray, massage a dollop of polishing serum to protect and control static and frizzies. Believe me, the difference is incredible and you’ll notice the shine and manageability instantly. (If you think this is over-kill for Violet, then you should see my hair products. Actually, you should see my hair.) Like mommy, like baby. 

Rule # 2: Control the length of time you leave the outfit on your baby. I try not to leave an outfit longer than four hours. My sister, who has short-haired Chihuahuas, can leave a t-shirt on her dogs for two days straight on cold days (which they love, I should add) and not have a worry in the world. I do that, and poor Violet is a brillo pad. If I want Violet to wear her outfit longer, I’ll remove it, brush her, and then put it back on her again. 

Rule # 3: Always brush immediately after removing an outfit. Yes, I know you may want to leave that duty for later, swearing that you’ll brush before bed-time. But if you delay, the little starter tangles will have morphed into giant, monster matts. 

And so with some TLC and a little bit of work, you can enjoy dressing your long-haired diva without that nagging fear of unruly tangles.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sophia, try it and see if you like it. If not, it will grow back!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I think that Cassanova is so darn cute he'll look great either way. I was the same way when I decided to cut Ellie's hair, it was about 2 inches from being floor length. I went back and forth for about a month and then I just decided to go for it one day and I was so happy that I did. She's so much happier with short hair and everyone can pet her without me saying 'don't scratch her like that, she'll get matts' :biggrin: I also love that I can put a shirt or jacket on her without any matts at all. I'm sure you'd love his look in a puppy cut but if not it'll grow back!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I FEEL your pain! URGH! lol And Gigi where's clothes a lot, and never matts(just brush coat out before and after) but still it's a pain to keep up. Gigi's coat is ver fine and silky too. Never frizzes or get's staticy. She only matts if I go days without brushing her out, not just one day. Thank goodness Gigi's very patient. I don't have time to do her hair sometimes, and it's just annoying me basically. LOL Even show dogs get their hair cut eventually. 

I have already made the decision to get Gigi cut in the spring. She going to need all that hair in this cold winter! I wish I could cut her now but I may show her(I doubt it) but I'll at least keep it til the Nationals in May. And I was thinking of cutting her the EXACT way you are going to cut Cas. Like the famous Cosy cut: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;hl=cosy++cut 

I know I'm going to be missing kissing a ball of fur though! 

So don't you forget to show us pictures!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh! I can't wait to see cutilicious Casanova in a new do. That is the cut I would like for Cherry Lola when she is older. Her body coat is already getting to the point where it is getting in the way of clothing. Hard to velcro without catching it. Too cold in Ottawa for her to go out without sweaters and jackets.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 5 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847728


> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 5 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847714





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 5 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847711





> Don't cut his hair  His long hair is so pretty! I LOVE LOVE full coats on Yorkies and Maltese (and shih tzus)...Rylie was shaved when I got him 2 years ago and is now to the ground and I can't imagine cutting it. They just look so beautiful with long hair.[/B]


Oh no! :shocked: I do like his long hair. How do you keep their hair from matting when you put sweaters and coats on them?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't usually put sweaters on Rylie...I do think it's hard to put sweaters on dogs in full coat. Maybe if you found a sweater that fit loose..i don't know. The sweaters rub their hair and tangle it. I do put hoodies (love the juicy couture hoodies), shirts, and coats on Rylie though and those aren't ever a problem..other than he tends to get more pee on his hair when he wears certain items of clothing. But so far as matting goes..he hardly ever gets any. Maybe a tangle occasionally but nothing difficult for me to brush out real quick. Rylie has a thick modified silk coat...i just brush out completely before dressing and then always brush right after undressing. 

I read a little article that Oscar Newman wrote about dressing dogs in full coats before..might give you some helpful tips...here it is:

Lovers of long-haired pooches, listen up. I’m all too familiar with your dilemma of your fur babies coat tangling after wearing an outfit, to the point where you almost dread putting one on your baby. I’m a lover of Yorkies --- long-haired, show-coated Yorkies, so I know the challenge. I have a few guidelines, which has helped me tremendously with my Yorkie baby, Violet. 

Rule # 1: Keep the coat clean, shiny, and static-free. Hopefully, you already use a good conditioner when bathing your pooch. Then before blow-drying, use a conditioning spray designed to smooth and moisturize. After the spray, massage a dollop of polishing serum to protect and control static and frizzies. Believe me, the difference is incredible and you’ll notice the shine and manageability instantly. (If you think this is over-kill for Violet, then you should see my hair products. Actually, you should see my hair.) Like mommy, like baby. 

Rule # 2: Control the length of time you leave the outfit on your baby. I try not to leave an outfit longer than four hours. My sister, who has short-haired Chihuahuas, can leave a t-shirt on her dogs for two days straight on cold days (which they love, I should add) and not have a worry in the world. I do that, and poor Violet is a brillo pad. If I want Violet to wear her outfit longer, I’ll remove it, brush her, and then put it back on her again. 

Rule # 3: Always brush immediately after removing an outfit. Yes, I know you may want to leave that duty for later, swearing that you’ll brush before bed-time. But if you delay, the little starter tangles will have morphed into giant, monster matts. 

And so with some TLC and a little bit of work, you can enjoy dressing your long-haired diva without that nagging fear of unruly tangles.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No wonder he's matting after clothes...I definitely don't brush everyday, let alone right after taking off an outfit!! Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 5 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847737


> I think that Cassanova is so darn cute he'll look great either way. I was the same way when I decided to cut Ellie's hair, it was about 2 inches from being floor length. I went back and forth for about a month and then I just decided to go for it one day and I was so happy that I did. She's so much happier with short hair and everyone can pet her without me saying 'don't scratch her like that, she'll get matts' :biggrin: I also love that I can put a shirt or jacket on her without any matts at all. I'm sure you'd love his look in a puppy cut but if not it'll grow back!![/B]


Thanks for the encouragement! 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847741


> I have already made the decision to get Gigi cut in the spring. She going to need all that hair in this cold winter! I wish I could cut her now but I may show her(I doubt it) but I'll at least keep it til the Nationals in May. And I was thinking of cutting her the EXACT way you are going to cut Cas. Like the famous Cosy cut: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;hl=cosy++cut
> I know I'm going to be missing kissing a ball of fur though!
> So don't you forget to show us pictures! [/B]


That would be great if you would show Gigi. She's a doll! Yes, baby Cosy is our inspiration in so many regards!

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Nov 5 2009, 03:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847742


> Ohhh! I can't wait to see cutilicious Casanova in a new do. That is the cut I would like for Cherry Lola when she is older. Her body coat is already getting to the point where it is getting in the way of clothing. Hard to velcro without catching it. Too cold in Ottawa for her to go out without sweaters and jackets.[/B]


I know, darn that hair on velcro!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

You responded so fast! I was going to edit my post and say...

But aren't you just tired of them mopping up EVERYTHING when they go out. Gigi comes back in from a walk with leaves, trigs, ect. all in her long coat! 

I complain about this almost everyday. But I will have her picture taken professionally before I cut it all off! I'm just SOO tired of it. I seriously CAN'T wait. LOL


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847748


> You responded so fast! I was going to edit my post and say...
> 
> But aren't you just tired of them mopping up EVERYTHING when they go out. Gigi comes back in from a walk with leaves, trigs, ect. all in her long coat!
> 
> I complain about this almost everyday. But I will have her picture taken professionally before I cut it all off! I'm just SOO tired of it. I seriously CAN'T wait. LOL[/B]


Yes, I just have been carrying him unless it's on the beach and he gets 2-3 miles of exercise...It is pretty hilarious though that anything he picks up on his butt hairs like leaves, twigs, etc., he thinks is poo and walks around so grossed out...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 5 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847750


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847748





> You responded so fast! I was going to edit my post and say...
> 
> But aren't you just tired of them mopping up EVERYTHING when they go out. Gigi comes back in from a walk with leaves, trigs, ect. all in her long coat!
> 
> I complain about this almost everyday. But I will have her picture taken professionally before I cut it all off! I'm just SOO tired of it. I seriously CAN'T wait. LOL[/B]


Yes, I just have been carrying him unless it's on the beach and he gets 2-3 miles of exercise...It is pretty hilarious though that anything he picks up on his butt hairs like leaves, twigs, etc., *he thinks is poo and walks around so grossed out...*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gigi does the exact same thing! These poor things! LOL


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 5 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847743


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 5 2009, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847728





> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 5 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847714





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Nov 5 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847711





> Don't cut his hair  His long hair is so pretty! I LOVE LOVE full coats on Yorkies and Maltese (and shih tzus)...Rylie was shaved when I got him 2 years ago and is now to the ground and I can't imagine cutting it. They just look so beautiful with long hair.[/B]


Oh no! :shocked: I do like his long hair. How do you keep their hair from matting when you put sweaters and coats on them?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't usually put sweaters on Rylie...I do think it's hard to put sweaters on dogs in full coat. Maybe if you found a sweater that fit loose..i don't know. The sweaters rub their hair and tangle it. I do put hoodies (love the juicy couture hoodies), shirts, and coats on Rylie though and those aren't ever a problem..other than he tends to get more pee on his hair when he wears certain items of clothing. But so far as matting goes..he hardly ever gets any. Maybe a tangle occasionally but nothing difficult for me to brush out real quick. Rylie has a thick modified silk coat...i just brush out completely before dressing and then always brush right after undressing. 

I read a little article that Oscar Newman wrote about dressing dogs in full coats before..might give you some helpful tips...here it is:

Lovers of long-haired pooches, listen up. I’m all too familiar with your dilemma of your fur babies coat tangling after wearing an outfit, to the point where you almost dread putting one on your baby. I’m a lover of Yorkies --- long-haired, show-coated Yorkies, so I know the challenge. I have a few guidelines, which has helped me tremendously with my Yorkie baby, Violet. 

Rule # 1: Keep the coat clean, shiny, and static-free. Hopefully, you already use a good conditioner when bathing your pooch. Then before blow-drying, use a conditioning spray designed to smooth and moisturize. After the spray, massage a dollop of polishing serum to protect and control static and frizzies. Believe me, the difference is incredible and you’ll notice the shine and manageability instantly. (If you think this is over-kill for Violet, then you should see my hair products. Actually, you should see my hair.) Like mommy, like baby. 

Rule # 2: Control the length of time you leave the outfit on your baby. I try not to leave an outfit longer than four hours. My sister, who has short-haired Chihuahuas, can leave a t-shirt on her dogs for two days straight on cold days (which they love, I should add) and not have a worry in the world. I do that, and poor Violet is a brillo pad. If I want Violet to wear her outfit longer, I’ll remove it, brush her, and then put it back on her again. 

Rule # 3: Always brush immediately after removing an outfit. Yes, I know you may want to leave that duty for later, swearing that you’ll brush before bed-time. But if you delay, the little starter tangles will have morphed into giant, monster matts. 

And so with some TLC and a little bit of work, you can enjoy dressing your long-haired diva without that nagging fear of unruly tangles.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No wonder he's matting after clothes...I definitely don't brush everyday, let alone right after taking off an outfit!! Thanks for the tips!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I usually brush mine twice a day...in the morning and at night. It doesn't take long at all to brush my two...if you brush once or twice a day they shouldn't have many tangles so it's pretty quick..or for me it is anyway. I would just try brushing before and after you dress him and see how that works. I think it'll make a huge difference if you haven't been brushing him every day.


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847748


> You responded so fast! I was going to edit my post and say...
> 
> But aren't you just tired of them mopping up EVERYTHING when they go out. Gigi comes back in from a walk with leaves, trigs, ect. all in her long coat!
> 
> I complain about this almost everyday. But I will have her picture taken professionally before I cut it all off! I'm just SOO tired of it. I seriously CAN'T wait. LOL[/B]


Girl you are CRAZY!..Gigi's hair is so pretty.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

With Pepper's hair getting longer by the minute, I find that grooming sessions take longer than they did before also. I not only use a pin brush, but also a fine tooth rat tail comb as a finisher. She lies still while I do it for the most part. I love the look of the Malts in full coat (and can't wait til Pepper's is down to the floor), but I am also getting tired of picking leaves and twigs up off the rug. Someday I'll cut her hair, but not right now--though these haircuts on SM members little pooches are fabulous!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yorkie coats and Maltese coats have very different textures...I wouldn't call them an accurate comparison of one another in the care department.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have Zoe & Jett both cut in a similar Cosy cut. I call it a modified lamb cut. Their body is clippered shorter and the legs left long. I just leave the body longer than the pics that Dianne showed (CeeCee'sMom), especially in the winter. I clip Zoe down to 1/2" to 3/4" in the winter and Jett 3/4" to an inch in the winter. And Jett is dressed every day all day long at the store and I never have trouble with matting. But maybe it's just his coat. I've had him in almost a full coat already and still didn't have trouble with matts. And Jett's saying a bob better be 'boyish' cuz that's what he's got. lol

Seriously, it is really about what makes them the most comfortable and the happiest. I swear when you see how happy he is in a shorter cut, you just won't have the heart to grow him out in a full coat again. And clothes look soooo much cuter when their body is cut shorter.

I really think you're going to love it.

Here is a pic that kind of shows the cut on Jett. I'm still working on not getting the ears shorter than the muzzle because they hold their ears up in a 'happy' position when they aren't getting a haircut. lol
[attachment=58082ost_214...39055277.jpg]


And here is one that shows it better on Zoe. On her, the shorter body looks really cute. I like the body left a bit longer on Jett.
[attachment=58083:Tutorial.jpg]


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sophia when I saw this topic, I thought well I'm not the only one tired of dematting. So did you end up getting Casanova cut? Casanova and Cookie look like they have the same type of hair. Cookie has tons of it, and it is very soft so it matts easily. So I have decided to get Cookie cut in the "Cosy" cut, he goes in tomorrow afternoon. I will post pictures after.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

So it did it happen yet??!

I really like Jett's cut in the photo above. He looks great!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 5 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847777


> Yorkie coats and Maltese coats have very different textures...I wouldn't call them an accurate comparison of one another in the care department.[/B]


Yorkies have a range of coat textures...from cottony/wooly to modified silk to silk to a coarse or wirey type coat. Of course silky is correct with modified being acceptable too. The Maltese standard also calls for the hair to be silky but many I've seen are also a modified silk, similar in texture to my Rylie (and he has a thick coat..I used to think he had a soft coat before his hair grew out). Of course I'm also seen maltese with cottony coats. So I think both breeds have a range in textures...and yes the softer coats will matt easier. Some hair textures just don't do well grown out but straight silk or modified silk coats look nice long. I think brushing is just a necessary thing that goes along with owning a long-coated breed. Rylie used to absolutely hate brushing but he realized quickly that he was getting attention and now he loves to be brushed.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh man, I'm SO EXCITED!!! Don't get me wrong, Sophia ... Casanova has such a beautiful coat, and he is gorgeous in full coat. But he's gonna look so cuddly and sweet and puppyish in a puppy cut! And with that face ... ! *sigh* Don't let anyone talk you out of it, and pleeease post lots of piccies after the cut! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't believe your going to cut his hair! :w00t: He's so cute, I'm sure he'll look cute with shorter hair. But what a beauty he is. 
I cut Jodi's hair, but his coat is cottony and matted so much and never looked combed for long. Still, it was hard to do. 

did you do it ???


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

The groomer we use now scissor cuts Coco. When I had Coco cut down from full coat, the groomer used clippers and cut off a lot of her tail hair. It still hasn't gotten as full as it should be. Good luck, Sophia. I know he'll be adorable--long or short.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

This past winter we bought a few coats that have satiny lining from Petsmart. We used to like the ones that were knitted or have fleece lining. They caused hair to tangle. Now their hair don't tangle after wearing their satin-lined coats. If we use sweaters when we take them for walks, we'd remove them as soon as we get home. I only brush the gang every 2-3 days unless I feel a mat then I'd spot brush just the mat. Since we have 3 Malts, it takes time to groom them all so I rotate each day. Napoleon's hair was almost floor length but before we went on vacation I trimmed the sides up to about 2 inches from the floor. He still has the long hair look but it's much easier to care for and he doesn't pick up too much stuff when we go out.

Casanova will look cute no matter what. You could try the coat with satin lining. You could also ask the groomer not to do his puppy cut too short (it's good to specify how many inches). I had 1 groomer that nearly shaved my Cleo to the skin. I nearly cried. She was cold and shivering all the time until her hair grew out.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 5 2009, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847783


> Here is a pic that kind of shows the cut on Jett. I'm still working on not getting the ears shorter than the muzzle because they hold their ears up in a 'happy' position when they aren't getting a haircut. lol
> [attachment=58082ost_214...39055277.jpg]
> And here is one that shows it better on Zoe. On her, the shorter body looks really cute. I like the body left a bit longer on Jett.
> [attachment=58083:Tutorial.jpg][/B]


Well, if anyone can make me feel better about a haircut on a boy, it's Jett! What a handsome fellow!! 

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Nov 5 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847792


> Casanova and Cookie look like they have the same type of hair. Cookie has tons of it, and it is very soft so it matts easily. So I have decided to get Cookie cut in the "Cosy" cut, he goes in tomorrow afternoon. I will post pictures after.[/B]


OMG, did that Rumor have this hair?!  I feel better knowing we are both doing this...Definitely post pics!!

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 5 2009, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847798


> So it did it happen yet??![/B]


It's happening this afternoon!!

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 5 2009, 08:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847814


> Oh man, I'm SO EXCITED!!! Don't get me wrong, Sophia ... Casanova has such a beautiful coat, and he is gorgeous in full coat. But he's gonna look so cuddly and sweet and puppyish in a puppy cut! And with that face ... ! *sigh* Don't let anyone talk you out of it, and pleeease post lots of piccies after the cut! :wub:[/B]


Thanks so much, Heidi! That's too sweet of you.... :flowers: 

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 5 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847815


> I can't believe your going to cut his hair! :w00t: He's so cute, I'm sure he'll look cute with shorter hair. But what a beauty he is. I cut Jodi's hair, but his coat is cottony and matted so much and never looked combed for long. Still, it was hard to do.
> 
> did you do it ???[/B]


Casanova gives you lots of nose kisses....

QUOTE (Coco @ Nov 5 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847845


> The groomer we use now scissor cuts Coco. When I had Coco cut down from full coat, the groomer used clippers and cut off a lot of her tail hair. It still hasn't gotten as full as it should be. Good luck, Sophia. I know he'll be adorable--long or short. [/B]


Good tip, Mary Ann! I'll be watching for the tail...

I'm feeling alot better about the cut with all of your support.... :wub2: Also, I plan to have a glass of wine.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

So when I wake up in the AM, maybe there will be a new photo of Cassanova sporting his new 'do? He's going to look gorgeous, no matter how short or long his hair is..and like others have said..it will grow back!

Have 2 glasses of wine and watch the groomer like a chicken hawk! lol.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

OH NO! I can't believe you are cutting that beautiful hair! Did you actually go through with it? Let's see pictures!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Nov 5 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847845


> The groomer we use now scissor cuts Coco. When I had Coco cut down from full coat, the groomer used clippers and cut off a lot of her tail hair. It still hasn't gotten as full as it should be. Good luck, Sophia. I know he'll be adorable--long or short. [/B]


Oh wow. I've never heard of a groomer using a clipper on the tail before! We always use scissors to trip the tail, neaten the feet and to create a nice vertical line on the inside of the legs when viewing them from the tail end and the head end.

Don't let the groomer use clippers on the tail or legs or I'm afraid you'll be very disappointed. Can't wait for some pics! And for any residual fear, just remember these 2 things. 1) It's only hair and it will grow back. 2) When you see how much happier he is with a shorter cut, you'll be so happy you did it. Oh....just thought of a 3rd. We all know how stunning Cosy is and I have a feeling he'll look very similar.

Oh...and Jett wants to know, how on earth can a bobbed head be less manly than a top knot? :HistericalSmiley: I swear that boy gives me a very nasty look when I even mention growing a top knot on him. I think he would look smashing in one.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We're all so excited here you'd think it was US getting the new coif! LOL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Is the groomer there yet? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 6 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848121


> Is the groomer there yet? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


No. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

She's coming at 3pm. If she's running late, she will call me, and I will let you all know. 

:smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 6 2009, 08:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847985


> QUOTE (Coco @ Nov 5 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847845





> The groomer we use now scissor cuts Coco. When I had Coco cut down from full coat, the groomer used clippers and cut off a lot of her tail hair. It still hasn't gotten as full as it should be. Good luck, Sophia. I know he'll be adorable--long or short. [/B]


Oh wow. I've never heard of a groomer using a clipper on the tail before! We always use scissors to trip the tail, neaten the feet and to create a nice vertical line on the inside of the legs when viewing them from the tail end and the head end.

Don't let the groomer use clippers on the tail or legs or I'm afraid you'll be very disappointed. Can't wait for some pics! And for any residual fear, just remember these 2 things. 1) It's only hair and it will grow back. 2) When you see how much happier he is with a shorter cut, you'll be so happy you did it. Oh....just thought of a 3rd. We all know how stunning Cosy is and I have a feeling he'll look very similar.

Oh...and Jett wants to know, how on earth can a bobbed head be less manly than a top knot? :HistericalSmiley: I swear that boy gives me a very nasty look when I even mention growing a top knot on him. I think he would look smashing in one. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hunter says "Jett, don't let your mom do it to you! My mom has a topknot on me and my dad doesn't like it (people sometimes think I'm a girl). They always talk about whether to cut it off when I go see the groomer." Jett, don't listen to him, I agree with your mom; you would look smashingly handsome with a top knot.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Erin, you think topknot + puppy cut = more girly than topknot + long coat?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

If you cut the topknot, where will you put the bows that match the pretty sweaters,shirts & vests that he will be wearing?  Malts look girly even without a topknot. Someday I will cut Boo's topknot off & probably Hannahs too,but not yet.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 6 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848123


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 6 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848121





> Is the groomer there yet? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


No. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

She's coming at 3pm. If she's running late, she will call me, and I will let you all know. 

:smrofl: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


He'll be gorgeous either way. And remember, it grows back. I love how he looks but I can't imagine how much time it must take to brush and maintain that coat. I can barely get all my stuff done in a day, and if Nikki was in full coat, I'd run out of time!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

IMO Casanova will look gorgeous with or without a cut......go with your gut. I thought about getting Haley a puppy cut but after talking with the groomer we are going to try to keep her long. Even my hubby didn't want her hair cut, LOL but I wanted what was best for Haley.
The matting is soo much better and she is getting use to the grooming. If I think its time to cut, I will but as of right now its going well.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Is he cut yet?! :w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Is he done yet? ::tapping foot and waiting very <strike>im</strike>patiently.  

What...no play by play reports? I was hoping for something like...ok she's got the body clipped and is blending into the leg hair...or something along that line. :smtease:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 6 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848180


> Is he done yet? ::tapping foot and waiting very <strike>im</strike>patiently.
> 
> What...no play by play reports? I was hoping for something like...ok she's got the body clipped and is blending into the leg hair...or something along that line. :smtease:[/B]


ROFL ... me too! :smtease:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 6 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848183


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 6 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848180





> Is he done yet? ::tapping foot and waiting very <strike>im</strike>patiently.
> 
> What...no play by play reports? I was hoping for something like...ok she's got the body clipped and is blending into the leg hair...or something along that line. :smtease:[/B]


ROFL ... me too! :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey, Sophia is standing over her directiing the groomer and drinking her wine.........She cannot possibly give us a blow by blow!!! 

When I decided to cut Rain's hair, I got the scissors myself and I had to just totally blank out in order to do it. I was so nervous and scared but I knew all that bleached, stained hair had to come off. It is never easy doing this to our babies!!!

She will get back to us as soon as she can. I have faith in her!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ROFLOL...Oh I forgot about the wine. Hmmmm....we'll see how much wine was consumed by how blurry the pictures come out! :wine:  

Oh dang... :huh: we're going to have to wait for her to *take* the pics!


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

I.can.not.bear.the.suspense!!!
Can't wait to see our little prince! x


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

and post them...hope she doesn't have to resize them too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

5:20...ok that's plenty of time for a haircut and some sort of report. Hope this doesn't mean we have to wait for dinner too. :smheat:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

hi sopia.. how did it go?? do you use carol for grooming?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maybe....and Daddy comes home at some point and he gets updated first.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 6 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848194


> maybe....and Daddy comes home at some point and he gets updated first.[/B]


*GASP!* Before all of us SM aunties? :w00t:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

It's almost 6 pm and still no update.  

Can't wait to see new pics.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, now I'm scared... what did the groomer do to Casanova's hair! :faint: 

JK, I know he's looking fierce! :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, I'm so sorry.

The groomer JUST left. It literally took until 15 minutes ago. :huh: 

She was so nice, but I wouldn't use this lady again...it was a struggle to get the cut we wanted. 

I'm really not sure how it came out...I'll try to get some pics up ...


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see! 
Sorry you had issues with the groomer though 

x


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Nov 6 2009, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848255


> Can't wait to see!
> Sorry you had issues with the groomer though
> 
> x[/B]



Groomers can be really impossible, I know - they always have their own ideas - but I'll bet Casanova looks gorgeous! Can't wait to see!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 6 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848197


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 6 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848194





> maybe....and Daddy comes home at some point and he gets updated first.[/B]


*GASP!* Before all of us SM aunties? :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:biggrin: he'll get a briefing , we'll get the whole story


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 7 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848268


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 6 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848197





> QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 6 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848194





> maybe....and Daddy comes home at some point and he gets updated first.[/B]


*GASP!* Before all of us SM aunties? :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:biggrin: he'll get a briefing , we'll get the whole story
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! 

I'm sure Cassanova is *gorgeous.*..he's just lucky that way!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lol we are all on tenterhooks waiting to see what he looks like


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Guess that means you didn't chicken out.  I'm sure he looks adorable.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 6 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848127


> Erin, you think topknot + puppy cut = more girly than topknot + long coat?[/B]


I personally don't think either look too girly but hubby does not love the topknot OR long hair . If I had it my way and extra help with grooming, Hunter's hair would be longer and we wouldn't ever have conversations about whether top knots stay or go 

I can't wait to see the photos of Casasnova!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they must be pooped by now.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 6 2009, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848274


> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 6 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848127





> Erin, you think topknot + puppy cut = more girly than topknot + long coat?[/B]


I personally don't think either look too girly but hubby does not love the topknot OR long hair . If I had it my way and extra help with grooming, Hunter's hair would be longer and we wouldn't ever have conversations about whether top knots stay or go 

I can't wait to see the photos of Casasnova!
[/B][/QUOTE]

What?! Hubby thinks topknots are too girly?!  

I don't think so! :wub: :wub: :wub: 










Can't wait to see Casanova's new 'do! :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 6 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848254


> Okay, I'm so sorry.
> 
> The groomer JUST left. It literally took until 15 minutes ago. :huh:
> 
> ...



Are you serious???? Over FOUR hours??? :w00t: I would have been like this! :smpullhair: I'm sure he turned out great but you are both probably so exhausted that nothing looks good right now. I'm really sorry that it took so long. Do you live near Dorothy? Her Bonnie's groomer is fantastic and I know she comes to her place. Maybe try her next time?

Ok....we'll understand if we don't get pics until tomorrow. ::she says knowing that is really correct but still wanting to see pics tonight::


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 6 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848280


> they must be pooped by now.[/B]


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

After some nice bordeaux, Casanova's cut is indeed looking better! :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm not sure I love THIS cut in particular....as mentioned, we had some issues....BUT, I'm soooo glad we got that pound of fur off. 

Please, honest feedback is totally welcomed. We need it for the next grooming.... :blush: 

Casanova says: Aunties, sowwy I kept you waiting.... 
[attachment=58133:books.jpg]

We all wer wight-headed from all that furrrr fwying... :blink: 
[attachment=58134:settee.jpg]

Wook, the velckwo on my harness didn't stick to my fur - Yayyyy!!! :yahoo: 
[attachment=58135:harness.jpg]

Okay, I'm done for the night!! Fank you aunties, for all your support!! My momma is dwunk, so no more support is necessawee. :wine: 
[attachment=58136:yawn.jpg]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, that is one cute haircut! :wub: :wub: :wub: .....makes me wanna build up my nerve.....


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, I LOVE it! Gosh, he looks so soft and snuggly! The "fur fwying" made me chuckle!

Just wondering ... what about this cut is different from the ideal puppycut in your head? What would you change about it?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness Casanova, you look gorgeous. I think the groomer did a fine job for sure. I love the new do :wub: 

Hi Casanova, I think I wuv you. Wuv CherryLola :blush:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think the cut is stunning on Casanova! :wub: :wub: :wub: He always looks so happy! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww very cute! :wub: :wub: I've been waiting for an update! I love how his head is cut! But I think I would've liked his torso cut more, or his legs left longer.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

This is what I didn't want cut off :bysmilie: ...I wanted the legs squared off at a right angle...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning!
xoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

He looks adorable! :wub: Wouldn't he have velcro problems if you left that part longer?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

He looks adorable, I think the body looks good short much less matting, easier to wear clothes, or harnesses. I would like the legs a little longer.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I love it Sophia! Casanova looks wonderful. His face is the same gorgeous face. :biggrin: Dixie had a hair cut once with it cut straight across like what you drew. I didn't care for it and thought it looked as strange. That's just me though. I like it rounded out & following the shape of the body better. It's a tough decision.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 6 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848320


> This is what I didn't want cut off :bysmilie: ...I wanted the legs squared off at a right angle...[/B]


I like his new look. I think if you squared that off you would end up with a lot of fights with velcro and also pee stains. Whenever I have Hunter cut, I always wait 2 days and then evaluate because right after a cut he is always fluffier than normal and sometimes there is a lot of static or hairs that seem stray due to the fluffiness but in two days you can't see them. If Cassanova belonged to me (oh, only in my dreams!) I might have cut his beard a little shorter to give the legs more "attention". I am at a loss for another word so attention will have to do .

Cassanova - you wook awesome! Just wait twill your fiwst walk without all dat hair! xoxo Hunter


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

He looks as gorgeous as ever. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think he looks fabulous. :aktion033: I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia
I can't believe I've haven't been on SM since the drama began! I could have come running over the few blocks to hold your hand, or at least drink the wine. :wine: LOL. I think it's great that you had Casanova's hair cut. He really looks pretty much the same from the front as with long hair and then his body makes it easier for the clothes and less matting. I think he looks adorable and I know he'll be so much easier to take care of. As I've said, as much as I love a show coat on a Malt I could never have the time or patience to take care of it. Tyler came to me with the puppy cut and I want to keep it that way. Hardly a tangle. I have to have a groomer give him a quick trim esp. bangs trimmed...the vet said I have to get his hair out of his eyes. He won't let me come near him with a band for a top knot and my husband threatens divorce.LOL I can't believe the groomer took sooooo long. :smpullhair: Was thinking with that much time she may have cut your hair too. :new_shocked: In summary, he's a beauty, long or short. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, I love it, love it~~~~I have been watching TV, thought you would post pics in the morning. He is soooo cute and that little vest looks adorable. He will feel so much better and needless to say, you will too!!! Sorry you had such a stressful day but in the end it was worth it!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Even if Cassanova didn't have one hair on his little body, he'd be beautiful!!! I am in love with that boy! He is just too cuddly. And that little leather jacket is really adorable too. LOL!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i loveeeeee the haircut and demi thinks he is hot


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 6 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848333


> I love it Sophia! Casanova looks wonderful. His face is the same gorgeous face. :biggrin: Dixie had a hair cut once with it cut straight across like what you drew. I didn't care for it and thought it looked as strange. That's just me though. I like it rounded out & following the shape of the body better. It's a tough decision.[/B]


Sophia, I think he looks perfect! I'm with Elaine. I've seen others cut like you were wanting and it does look strange. Plus it is defeating the whole purpose of the shorter body cut in aiding to prevent matting and keeping hair out of velcro. So....how does Casanova like it? And be honest...don't clothes look so much better on him now?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 6 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848320


> This is what I didn't want cut off :bysmilie: ...I wanted the legs squared off at a right angle...[/B]


I think he looks GREAT!!!! As for critique, I would trim his beard and ears a bit shorter
next time. Don't you just love it! I bet Casanova does too!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 7 2009, 01:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848403


> QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 6 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848320





> This is what I didn't want cut off :bysmilie: ...I wanted the legs squared off at a right angle...[/B]


I think he looks GREAT!!!! As for critique, I would trim his beard and ears a bit shorter
next time. Don't you just love it! I bet Casanova does too!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I meant to add that to my post. Me too. Of course you may have figured that when you look at how short I keep the beards and ears on my two.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

He looks really good. And I'm being totally honest because if I didn't like it, I wouldn't post (I usually don't post when people cut their dogs hair off) :biggrin: I'm really glad you left his face long...long facial hair keeps that gorgeous look I think. He still looks beautiful and I think with the legs that length and his facials longer like that, he still has that gorgeous appearance of a dog in longer coat. I think he looks great. He's such a gorgeous boy


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's still beautiful! I was relieved that his face looked the same. But at the same time, as others said, maybe his beard could be shorter and ears, to give more definition from his body. Shorter hair is definitely so easier to care for but I do miss Jodi's long hair when he was running.


I know what you mean about the side view (also on Jodi) , I'm not sure of the solution but it would catch on velcro and matt if it was longer. The T's have more definition from the body to the legs (and longer hair on legs) but that may not be what you wanted?
I'm not sure what you mean by the legs at 90 degrees? 

It's not easy but you survived!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He looks adorable!


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Hoorah - finally we have pics!
I would have gone shorter on the body and the face myself, but it is personal preference, and maybe easier for you to ease yourself into.

He pretty much looks exactly the same from front view - gorgeous!!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 6 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848320


> This is what I didn't want cut off :bysmilie: ...I wanted the legs squared off at a right angle...[/B]




I love it!!! dex is cut straight across and the velcro gets caught.... i may try your look next time


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

He looks truly adorable..he is majorly photogenic! Quite the handsome little guy you got there.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sophia, I love his cut. :wub: :wub: I'm with Brit on the beard being shorter. Congrats! Welcome to an easier life. :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone! For your sweet comments! 

I didn't have the heart to go into it last night, but Casanova's hair knots alot, and everytime the groomer found one she would shave it off with the Furminator or just cut a hole out of his coat....It's all uneven. The head looks long because at the end of four hours, she didn't feel like cutting it and I didn't feel like letting her try... :bysmilie: 

I'm going to get someone else to come this week :biggrin: 

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 6 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848313


> Oh, I LOVE it! Gosh, he looks so soft and snuggly! The "fur fwying" made me chuckle![/B]


You were right! I LOOOOOVE how cuddly Casanova is with shorter hair. He is like my little plush toy. I love stroking his short little fur. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 7 2009, 01:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848401


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 6 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848333





> I love it Sophia! Casanova looks wonderful. His face is the same gorgeous face. :biggrin: Dixie had a hair cut once with it cut straight across like what you drew. I didn't care for it and thought it looked as strange. That's just me though. I like it rounded out & following the shape of the body better. It's a tough decision.[/B]


Sophia, I think he looks perfect! I'm with Elaine. I've seen others cut like you were wanting and it does look strange. Plus it is defeating the whole purpose of the shorter body cut in aiding to prevent matting and keeping hair out of velcro. So....how does Casanova like it? And be honest...don't clothes look so much better on him now?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Elaine and Crystal: I don't think I understand dog anatomy that well yet....you are right, that part would prolly tangle with velcro....But if I get down lower, I can see part of Casanova's "who who..."?? How to cut that part without seeing the who? (Thanks to Brit, for teaching me terminology)


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

just adorable as always :wub:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, I don't know diddly about grooming Maltese, but I think he looks beautiful!!!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 7 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848502


> Thank you so much, everyone! For your sweet comments!
> 
> I didn't have the heart to go into it last night, but Casanova's hair knots alot, and everytime the groomer found one she would shave it off with the Furminator or just cut a hole out of his coat....It's all uneven. The head looks long because at the end of four hours, she didn't feel like cutting it and I didn't feel like letting her try... :bysmilie:
> 
> ...





> Oh, I LOVE it! Gosh, he looks so soft and snuggly! The "fur fwying" made me chuckle![/B]


You were right! I LOOOOOVE how cuddly Casanova is with shorter hair. He is like my little plush toy. I love stroking his short little fur. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 7 2009, 01:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848401


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 6 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848333





> I love it Sophia! Casanova looks wonderful. His face is the same gorgeous face. :biggrin: Dixie had a hair cut once with it cut straight across like what you drew. I didn't care for it and thought it looked as strange. That's just me though. I like it rounded out & following the shape of the body better. It's a tough decision.[/B]


Sophia, I think he looks perfect! I'm with Elaine. I've seen others cut like you were wanting and it does look strange. Plus it is defeating the whole purpose of the shorter body cut in aiding to prevent matting and keeping hair out of velcro. So....how does Casanova like it? And be honest...don't clothes look so much better on him now?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Elaine and Crystal: I don't think I understand dog anatomy that well yet....you are right, that part would prolly tangle with velcro....But if I get down lower, I can see part of Casanova's "who who..."?? How to cut that part without seeing the who? (Thanks to Brit, for teaching me terminology) 
[/B][/QUOTE]

ROFLOL...Oh Sophia. Casanova's so little that someone would have to be pretty much laying on the ground to see his little boy faucet. :HistericalSmiley: Jett's little boy faucet is not so....ummmm....er....little.. :blush:..since he wasn't neutered until he was a year old. And when I keep his body cut down to between 3/4" to 1", I really don't see his faucet. In the summer I will often cut his body down to 1/2" and then I do see his faucet a bit, and truth be told, it used to bother me. Now I don't even think about it.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

His big faucet! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He looks adoreable as usual. To me he still looks as if he has long hair. A puppy cut to me is when all the hair is cut to about an inch all over including the the head and tail. Then the fur gets all curly and wavey looking just like a puppy. Right now you have the best of both worlds shorter hair with the look of a dog in full coat. My Marshmallow looked cute in a puppy cut Rylee does not. Personally I would wait a week or two to see how you like this cut before having more taken off.

This is what I think of when someone says puppy cut.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL y'all are too funny. When I first got Rylie and his hair was shaved...I was not so crazy about the side view either...I was so happy when his hair was long enough to cover his PENIS...yes I said it B)


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I think Cass looks absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: I bet he's loving it!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

[/QUOTE]
Elaine and Crystal: I don't think I understand dog anatomy that well yet....you are right, that part would prolly tangle with velcro....But if I get down lower, I can see part of Casanova's "who who..."?? How to cut that part without seeing the who? (Thanks to Brit, for teaching me terminology) 
[/QUOTE]
It's funny but today when I was looking at Tyler I saw that he's cut with that angle thing you were talking about...shorter towards the back of his underside. I didn't even realize it but that's how Chris and Manny cut him and it looks great. As far as Tyler's "Who Who" showing, it's so small that it's more like "What? Where?" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You'd have to be pretty low to the ground like an inchworm to see his parts


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the who who has to show a little bit or else the hair will be long enough to tangle in the velcro.
I mean, when you stop and think about it, their lil beehinds show all the time except when the tail is
down or sleeping. What's a lil who among friends


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Cas looks good!! I honestly don't think any haircut can make look bad with that gorgeous face of his  My critique also though would be to go a little shorter on beard and ears but you knew that already


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW!!! Cassanova looks AMAZING! arty: 

You should be proud of yourself for finally letting him get a haircut -- I know it's really hard the 1st time. I bet he is going to LOVE IT -- I know London did!

I think overall the cut looks really, really good. It suits him well! I would allow the legs to keep growing and just keep the feet trimmed (feet only) in a round, tidy shape. I think he would look even cuter with a slightly shorter beard -- maybe squared off where his mustache hair ends like a long bob? I agree with the others as far as not squaring off the body where his wee wee is, because you would have that little section that is twice as long as the rest of his body. I do think it would look strange. For me personally, I like an even shorter body (I use a #3 3/4FC on my two) but I think the length Cass got is great for his first cut...not too dramatic if you know what I mean! 

The groomer did a VERY good job I think!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 7 2009, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848623


> I think the who who has to show a little bit or else the hair will be long enough to tangle in the velcro.
> I mean, when you stop and think about it, their lil beehinds show all the time except when the tail is
> down or sleeping. What's a lil who among friends [/B]


Jett likes it when his faucet shows cuz otherwise everyone thinks he's a girl! :smrofl:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 8 2009, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848813


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 7 2009, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848623





> I think the who who has to show a little bit or else the hair will be long enough to tangle in the velcro.
> I mean, when you stop and think about it, their lil beehinds show all the time except when the tail is
> down or sleeping. What's a lil who among friends [/B]


Jett likes it when his faucet shows cuz otherwise everyone thinks he's a girl! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hunter agrees with Jett. Let it show proudly! Here's a pic of Hunter and his larger 'who' hanging out in the winter time (brrr.......) abou 2 months after we brought him home from the shelter! Hunter says "I'm more 'barrassed about dat haircut den my weenie hanging out!"

[attachment=58183:Who_me_2...8resized.jpg]


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

He is too cute! I think your Casanova looks a lot like my Westin!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Cassanova looks as cute as ever!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The new cut is stunning! :wub:
He is such a heartbreaker in his motorcycle vest! :wub2: 
Casanova would look phenomenal with any haircut! :yes:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OKay When is the official " CUT DATE"? Everyday I go to the end of this thread and see that the deed is not done............


ICY COLD FEET prevailing? (Or maybe icy cold "who who"?)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Nov 9 2009, 04:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849334


> OKay When is the official " CUT DATE"? Everyday I go to the end of this thread and see that the deed is not done............
> 
> 
> ICY COLD FEET prevailing? (Or maybe icy cold "who who"?)[/B]


see post #81!!!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

OOOOOPPS How did I miss post @ 81?

He looks grand. What a great haircut!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

He looks adorable. I can't believe how fast his hair has grown. Mox's hair got to a certain length and will not go past that. 
He looks great.


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Casanova is good looking no matter what cut he has! How do you like it by now?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I absolutely love Cassanova's new haircut. He looks adorable! :wub: I was imagined something a lot shorter when you mentioned puppy cut. This looks like he still has long hair but seems easier to manage.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I would love a book of Maltese haircuts. You know thae kind that we get to look at when we go to pick out a haircut for ourseves. Or at least on one thread that is just of pictures of our Matlese with differnet haircuts. Miley is needing a haricut. I know that I want a top knot. I want her face to loook round. so her ears, and chin is the same length. I know I don't want her tail cut. Maybe I just want her holllowed out? I don't know. I want to see lots of pictures so I can decide. I Think it is going to have a lot to go when I take her to the lake this summer and see waht is going to happen. I haven't found a groomer that I trust and I know I can't do it. hmmmm just a thought.


----------

